# Porblem mit Upload²



## LoWMAN (11. März 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ja ich weiss es gibt schon solch ein Thema hier, aber irgendwie setzt meins noch ein wenig früher an.

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Blasc runtergeladen -> installiert -> Balsc startet und beendet wow --> alles läuft gut.

Nach beenden von wow kommt son Fenster wo er einen herold abgleich macht. All geht so fix, dass ich da keine Einzelheiten erkennen kann.

So und nu mein Problem: Ich erscheine nicht auf der Herold Page. Ich kann mich nicht finden. Nen Kumpel von mir hats aber bereits geschafft.

Frage1: Muss ich bei blasc.de irgendwie angemeldet sein?
Frage2: Wie lange dauert die Aktualisierung der Datenbank?
Frage3: Herold(beta) ist auch der richtige Link?

Habe seit Dienstag 8.3.05 balsc am laufen
Heute am 11.03.05 stehe ich immernoch nicht drin.

Würde mich da aber gerne sehen.

Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (11. März 2005)

Welche Version von BLASC benutzt du den im Moment? Könntest du uns deine debug.txt welche im BLASC Ordner liegt und deine Savedvarables.lua (/wtf/<accountname/) an blasc@black-legion.info schicken. Wir werden uns dann das Problem mal anschauen.


----------



## LoWMAN (14. März 2005)

Ja Ben ich hatte dir ne Mail geschickt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Hat irgendwas gefehlt? 

Wenn ja, dann ansagen bitte, dann schick ich sie nochmals los.

mfg


----------



## B3N (14. März 2005)

Haben im Moment viel um die Ohren, kann derzeit also ein wenig länger dauern mit Supportantworten. Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoWMAN (14. März 2005)

ja kein ding, hauptsache es gerät nicht in vergessenheit.

Immer mit der Ruh, bin ab 18. sowieso 2 wochen im urlaub von daher ganz ruhig


----------

